# Fish that I keep



## ScottishFish (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought I would make a quick thread ob some of the fish I have the now-



Nicaraguan cichlid



Very placid banjo catfish



Synodontis ........... Forgot the second part



Tank 1



Tank 2


----------



## pam (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful  I also have cichlids


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice tanks. Love cichlids, but love marine more. I did use to have cichlids though. They are very easy to breed.


----------



## Leo1986 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that a parrot cichlid on tank one? We have 5 of them!! They are so funny!! Love them. Awesome tanks... The wood looks really nice


----------



## ScottishFish (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah its a parrot fish. It got rehomed last week though, was getting too boisterous. My favourite at the moment is my nicaraguan cichlid. His colour can vary quite dramastically


----------

